# Surge 6x plus most of the night



## newubernoob007 (Dec 5, 2016)

south ca area


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

lol okay?


----------



## UberChicago80 (Dec 22, 2016)

I would refund some of the money to PAX if that was an option


----------

